# Slo-Gro chemical?



## doggonetrees (Dec 21, 2006)

:help: Is there a chemical that slows tree growth? Not that I am certified in application, but my wife was questioned about this, for some friends, to slow growth along fence line trees. Thanks!


----------



## alanarbor (Dec 21, 2006)

There are several different plant growth regulators out there. Some are sprayed on, some are soil applied. what kind of plants are you trying to regulate?


----------



## doggonetrees (Dec 21, 2006)

Cedar and water oak trees. I haven't seen the trees personnaly, but my wife says they are 20-25' high. I think the owners are a little scared the trees are going to tear their privacy fence down. Thanks for the input!


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Dec 28, 2006)

*TGR's*

check out www.cambistat.com for more info on Tree Growth Regulators.


----------



## doggonetrees (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------

